# horrible wake up call - who else can I sell decals to with my vinyl cutter? Car Dealers are out



## gede (Feb 19, 2008)

hi, the main reason i bough my gx-24 was for doing decals and cause has the contour cut i saw an advantage for do better shirts, well i always been atracted to decals, dont know why but i just like them, then i saw this car dealers with this decals in the windows for the cars they sell, and after getting more than 5 dealerships interested and making some samples since they are always asking about it, i went to the 1st one and they ask me about pricing, since they are usually around 14 x 6, and saw them in the net selling about $7.25, i told him i would give them for $6.25 then he ask me for each one and i said yes, them he told me he pays $7.25 for 12, wow i saw them in the net for that same price but even when they said they sell them by the dozen, i though this couldnt be. well i told him i could not do it for that price, after remind him and leave him a small flyer about other things i do (shirts, etc..) and then left quietly. wow i could not make money doing that. well i was planing to get more into decals but now im stock with more than 6 colors of 651,751. i know i can still do the decals, but dont know what to do at this point to at least recover the matterials invested. 

i still can do shirts with spectra, but still would like to find a way to do the decals, right now im a little block on my mind so any ideas would be apreciated, for now im going to have to concentrate on getting good on clothing, but still if you have any coments or ideas will be apreciated  .


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: horrible wake up call*

I would look for local business's that might buy banners or signs, maybe doing shop windows. When the economy slows people with businesses will be more likely to advertise to try to make that sale. I would start there, going from business to business and handing out cards and brochures. also maybe see if there are places close by that do alot of different events, and see if you can give them a bid for their event banners


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: horrible wake up call*

*Go to your local sporting goods store...not the chain ones, mom and pop's......and give them a sample of maybe a fish (native to your area) or even a deer head....my local store orders 100's of these a year....*

*Find out who the head of the local school sport's dept. is....offer custom window stickers to the players on the various teams....i.e. football team, basketball, golf, soccer...and see if your local school has a school store and who is in charge of it.....*

*Lots of opportunities with the vinyl cutter.....keep looking.*

*Margaret*
*Cutting Edge*

*P.S. If you are near water....how bout lettering some of the local boats or dock boxes?*


----------



## gede (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: horrible wake up call*

wow thanks a lot for your coments, that help me a lot, i love this forum cause members are always sharing experiences, knoledge and always helpful, now, dont stop, keep sharing ideas ideas  .


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

*Re: horrible wake up call*

I don't know anything about vinyl cutting or car decals but could you get a booth at local car shows and drum up business for custom work and sell directly to the retail customers instead of wholesaleing to the dealerships?


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: horrible wake up call*

Set yourself apart from the on-line vendors in a way that adds value to your product. 

Are the on-line decals custom or stock? If they're stock, customize yours in some way.

What is the turn around time for the on-line vendors? Can you do it quicker? If so, say so.

Do they charge shipping and handling charges? How does that affect the price? Compare apples to apples (bottom lines) in your sales pitch.

Do the on-line vendors have a minimum order? If so, let your customers know that you have NO MINIMUM.

What else can you offer the customer? Position yourself as as much of a "one stop shop" as possible. Now the customer is saving even more on shipping, handling, and in time.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: horrible wake up call*

I dont have a cutter, yet but I will,
anyway, all 4 wheelers have to have 2 inch letters, on a piece of plexi on the back of a 4 wheeler if riden off your property.

All boats have to have the boat letters and numbers on side of boat, as well as poeple who want to name there boats, ect.

All snowmobiles have to display again 2 inch i think it is letters on sides of sleds.

If you are a Bear HUnter and Hunt black Bear, in Minnesota if we Bait we have to put by each Bait the License # of the HUnter is at least 1 inch letters and post it on wood or plexi and put on a tree right by the bait.
This could be advertiesed on ebay or somewhere else, all of these could be ads in the back of the fishing hunting mag, or newsletters, or sporting good shops

What about vinyl letters being pressed onto cloth gun, bow cases.

anyone who has a business, and uses there car or truck for business, has to have a sign on there car, or vinyl on windows, incase the IRS checks.

there are so many options for vinyl cutting, or just be creative and make all the awesome lil artwork, you see in cars windows. back of truck windows. 
How about Metal Mailboxes,, all name and address 's have to be on those, go for a ride, when you see one that doesnt, throw a door hanger on there door, with a price and and a phone #

If you need ideas i have ton, let me know 
Pick yourself up, wipe yourself off, and get cutting,You can do this!
Sandy Jo
Sandy Jo


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: horrible wake up call*

care dealers are notorious for getting things cheap.. or trying too..
and yes they ahave source that they can get things like decals and such.. at really low prices..
The car dealers here that are our customers come to us for signs.. and banners.. but we dont do any decals doing any.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: horrible wake up call*

I wouldn't even try to do car dealer decals, there's no way there would be enough $$$$ in it for me. As Susan said, they are very notorious for getting or trying to get things cheap. Remember though, that same car dealer you can also stripe/tribal their cars for them.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: horrible wake up call*

political bumper stickers should be hot right now...


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: horrible wake up call*

hit the local RV companies . . leave biz cards for custom decals for RVers

we have a 5th wheel camper . . on the back we have our website addy's and by the door 
we have our 1st names by the granny handle . . 
I also made a little hanging sign for the door -- one side says . . "napping" and the other side says . . 'go away, we're beezie' .... *wink*~ . .*L*~
and while camping, we have a sign that we place in front of the king pin/stabilizer -- 
with our 1st names, our doggies name, the town we are from and an email addy and of course the tiny shapes of each state we've camped in . . .

Diane
;o]


----------



## Reddawgs (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: horrible wake up call*

I would concentrate on signs, banners, car magnets and lettering vans there is a lot more money in that. I use to do decals but most of the time it is young kids who just got their license and car wanting their name on a window 2 inches tall so now I have a $30.00 shop minimum.

Greg


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: horrible wake up call*

I agree don't give up and don't work cheap. There is a niche for youand all you need to do is find it. ..... JB


----------



## gede (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: horrible wake up call*

Set yourself apart from the on-line vendors in a way that adds value to your product. 

Are the on-line decals custom or stock? If they're stock, customize yours in some way.

What is the turn around time for the on-line vendors? Can you do it quicker? If so, say so.

Do they charge shipping and handling charges? How does that affect the price? Compare apples to apples (bottom lines) in your sales pitch.

Do the on-line vendors have a minimum order? If so, let your customers know that you have NO MINIMUM.

What else can you offer the customer? Position yourself as as much of a "one stop shop" as possible. Now the customer is saving even more on shipping, handling, and in time.

dechez, i found out that they can get this decals real cheap, the difference in shipping is not a lot cause some even give free shipping on large orders, there is no way i can do it faster caause im just starting and im doin it myself. i can custumize them but they dont want to pay more money than for they get them, so there is no money for me in this area but i give them a flyer of the other things i can do.


----------



## gede (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: horrible wake up call*

in the message above i forgot to quote so the first part is what dechez said and the last is what i post.


----------



## gede (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: horrible wake up call*



sjidohair said:


> I dont have a cutter, yet but I will,
> anyway, all 4 wheelers have to have 2 inch letters, on a piece of plexi on the back of a 4 wheeler if riden off your property.
> 
> All boats have to have the boat letters and numbers on side of boat, as well as poeple who want to name there boats, ect.
> ...


thanks for the ideas i really apreciated, yeah i was thinking on doing custom decals for windows on shops and properties like cars bussiness trucks etc, but you added things that i didnt knew i can do, thanks again


----------



## gede (Feb 19, 2008)

i want to thanks every one that is giving this great ideas, keep it coming.


----------



## gede (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: horrible wake up call*



Reddawgs said:


> I would concentrate on signs, banners, car magnets and lettering vans there is a lot more money in that. I use to do decals but most of the time it is young kids who just got their license and car wanting their name on a window 2 inches tall so now I have a $30.00 shop minimum.
> 
> Greg


thanks for sharing price on this tipe of work, also thanks coed for that positive spirit,


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

gede... thing thing about signmaking and vinyl cutting is that.. You have to figure out the profitable jobs for you.. and the ones that are not..
and work from there..
You just found out one that isnt profitable.. .. but leaving your flyer is a good idea..
also.. when approching people like car dealers.. on some items they can get online.. You have to make your product more desirable.. by the quality you product.. like with banners..

I know a dealer here local.. decided to try a online vendor for a banner. (double sided)... where the banner we had produced for them before was thick made to be double sided.. the one they got online was thin.. and you could see the outline of the words on the back side thru the banner..

Needless to say.. they came back to us..
So set yourself apart by doing things quickly and quality..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I always say you get what you pay for . ... JB


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I can understand car dealers looking for cheap decals. The first thing I do when I buy a car is remove all the dealer decals  

Try construction, renovation companies, roofers, etc. They always have signs in front of where they are working.... If I had the time, that's where I think I would start looking for business. Tell them it's cheaper to buy an economical sign and leave it there then it is to waste gas going to pick them up later


----------



## gede (Feb 19, 2008)

mystysue said:


> gede... thing thing about signmaking and vinyl cutting is that.. You have to figure out the profitable jobs for you.. and the ones that are not..
> and work from there..
> You just found out one that isnt profitable.. .. but leaving your flyer is a good idea..
> also.. when approching people like car dealers.. on some items they can get online.. You have to make your product more desirable.. by the quality you product.. like with banners..
> ...


i know what youre tlling me, i always try to go for the best quality so the ended product is best and long lasting and have build good reputation, but not everybody whants that or care about that, thats the reality i found out when i spoke with the sales manager of that dealership, the deacals they have are real cheap and "crapy", i hope this last word is not offending, thats not my intention but thats the only word i can describe those decals, when i show him the quality and durability of my decals vs. the ones the buy, he told he didnt care, wow i guess i didnt saw that on that perspective, i guess all they care is selling the car and thats it, cause there thinking they wont have the car there that long or at lease thats their thinking. but anyway i have more ideas with all the ideas you have given me.


----------



## gede (Feb 19, 2008)

tfalk said:


> I can understand car dealers looking for cheap decals. The first thing I do when I buy a car is remove all the dealer decals
> 
> Try construction, renovation companies, roofers, etc. They always have signs in front of where they are working.... If I had the time, that's where I think I would start looking for business. Tell them it's cheaper to buy an economical sign and leave it there then it is to waste gas going to pick them up later


thaks for that idea  , wow i love this forum, keep it coming, share your experiences, later.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I put the word out on another forum, I have done everything from "stock" decals to custom Rubix cube sticker replacements. Once you get the word out that you have a vinyl plotter, people bring you ideas.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly what type of decal you are addressing with the car dealers, but is it possible to individualize them? Something like, "I bought my new Camry from John Smith at Texas Toyota."

If so, it might be a good idea to get the salespeople involved. By including the salesperson's name on the sticker. There's a good chance that a lot of salespeople would pay for the decals themselves.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Check around for people with race cars, they usually need lots of vinyl decals. Get some magnetic business cards made, then go around town sticking them on trailers. Or the old fashioned flyer under the window wiper trick. Put a small/cheap ad in your local paper. Maybe some free online classifieds.


----------



## spreadtrader (Nov 29, 2007)

I have seen several people sell them in
parking lots and flea markets. If your willing to sit out in the sun, or invest in a tent . Try to sell them yourself you can charge what ever the market will bear. It seems to be a fad people like custom decals now.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Helmets of all kinds from Hockey Players to football players, snowmobiles, motorcylces, ect. a small grahic here or there,, flames, tribal, ect.. 
Sandy Jo


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

pshawny said:


> Check around for people with race cars, they usually need lots of vinyl decals. Get some magnetic business cards made, then go around town sticking them on trailers. Or the old fashioned flyer under the window wiper trick. Put a small/cheap ad in your local paper. Maybe some free online classifieds.


 
Couple problems with this..
One is.. Race Car Drivers.. as a rule are even cheaper than car dealers.
they want you to sponser them and do their there cars for free or almost free
and all that sponsering them will do as a rule is get more racers who want free..
.. Now.. Im not saying that is all racers.. but its a vast majority of the small time racers
look at the sign forums and you will see that being said time and time again.

magnetic business cards..are great.. but alot of the trailers are not the type of metal that magnets stick to..

under the windshield flyer.. ..
Nope not on my car.. anyone that puts anything on my car or windshield.. automatically gets a *I will never buy from them.. lol..


----------



## Reddawgs (Mar 26, 2008)

> Put a small/cheap ad in your local paper. Maybe some free online classifieds.


In my experience newspaper ads are a big waste of money I did several in my local paper $180 dollars for a 5x7 ad for 4 weeks no weekends (paper does not have sat-sun) even tried a coupon thing for like $10.00 off never got a thing, Letter your car windows with your business logo and what you do and phone number or make some car magnets with that information to put on your car also get in the yellow pages or yellow book, the yellow book gives you a special number that redirects to your phone number that way you can see how many calls you are getting from your ad and the yellow book ad is very reasonable I think mine is $33.00 per month.

Greg


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I think putting folks websites in their windows is a way of getting rid of some of that vinyl. I see that all the time. Some folks around here belong to groups - groups they even made up it looks to me, like this one group of boys with hot rods, and they all have the same website address in their windows. Also, groups/bands have loyal fans, and you may be able to supply their fan base with the bands name in window vinyl for them. I'm just trying to come up with something that's not already been mentioned here. There are tons of good suggestions, and these two I'm adding seem a little different so I'm adding them to the list for you. Good luck to you. I'd follow the money myself... whatever is the most lucrative route to using up that vinyl is the one I'd follow. I'm writing down the ideas in this thread for myself as well.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kelly did you crank up that machine yet,, cant wait till you post a pic.
Have a great day
sandy Jo


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

A lot of car washes have gift stores. make some cute decals and see if you can get them in the gift store. might ask about selli9ng your tees as well. People shop while their cars are being cleaned. Lou


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Kelly did you crank up that machine yet,, cant wait till you post a pic.
> Have a great day
> sandy Jo


 ... been on vacation... I still have to order the blade holder... but I'm pretty excited to see it cut... maybe in a week or two. _ I usually put too many irons in the fire, and something cool usually has to sit and wait it's turn.._. but I'll let you know when... probably everyone will know when I turn it on because you'll see a flurry of new "what do I do?" posts to follow me plugging it in!! 

Just kidding, I Hope!!  How do you think vinyl and rhinestones would combine? Would you say they can press at the same time?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kelly not sure, I will try it tonight,, I would think the glue from the back of the Rhinestone should adhere to the vinyl, I would press vinyl first and on 2nd press press , I would think you could cut holes with your cutter tho, wherever you want those lil beauties to sit also, as long as you arrange it on your eps file.just a thought, as far as the Look,
Welll YAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
 Sandy JO


----------



## gede (Feb 19, 2008)

hi, thanks for all your ideas that keep coming and for sharing your good, bad, work and didnt work for you, like you may know some things may work in the area i am or youre located, and some dont, but dont think that even if you say this didnt work for me, i dont even consider, cause even if it didnt work in your location, i apreciate sharing that idea, cause maybe i can use it succesfully in my area, also sorry i didnt reply before, i was in a seminar yesterday and today, keep the great thinking and feel free to post your ideas or share your experiences, well i check again tomorrow cause right now im really tired, have a good night or good morning, jaja, thanks, and later  .


----------



## ex8face (Dec 27, 2007)

1. Make logos for the sides of local High School Football helmets.

2. Find a Racetrack near by and make graphics for the stock cars and haulers.

3. Make "Chevy Sucks" and other stickers for people truck windows and sell them RETAIL. $10 each or 3 for $20 -- Get some plastic board and adhere each of your samples onto it with a product number by it. Have them made and stocked already so you can just go to the file and get them.

4. Take the above to ebay.

5. Talk to your city departments about jobs (City of Minneapolis Fire Dept.) (NYC Police) The graphics done on these vehicles is plotter work.


----------



## SPITTLES (Jul 30, 2008)

Not sure if it's been mentioned but one of my best customers is the Trucking company nearby. All Semi trucks and commercial vehicles must be lettered with company name, city and state, vin #, GVW, DOT#'s, etc. and some companies and individuals like to get pretty carried away with decoration on their trucks. 

It's easy to do, and it must be done, and many truck owner/operators are constantly switching companies they lease their truck to, so there's plenty of it to be done, although im not sure how much trucking is going on where you live...

hope this helps


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

We have a few, one right in town and a few close by, thanks. I did see the black numbers, etc... and thought ..."vinyl"... thanks for the confirmation on that...


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> We have a few, one right in town and a few close by, thanks. I did see the black numbers, etc... and thought ..."vinyl"... thanks for the confirmation on that...


 The one thing you need to be aware of with these is that they need to be the correct size according to code.. so make sure you check

Here they have to be i think 1.5 inchs tall.


----------



## SPITTLES (Jul 30, 2008)

2" here, also the lettering must be of a contrasting color which is visible and can be read from at least 50 ft.


----------



## forbiddenian (Jul 31, 2008)

i would for sure hit up local car clubs bro. Most car clubs usually get them done online from some company across the the U.S. atleast the ones here in my town do. So it could be more convienant for them to have someone locally, quicker, and cheaper, and dont have to worry about stupid shipping fees. Just a thought. Also I've seen crotch rockets decals have been a big hit for body skinz. If you need any ideas or something feel free to pm me, ill try and get back to you asap.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

SPITTLES said:


> 2" here, also the lettering must be of a contrasting color which is visible and can be read from at least 50 ft.


Yup that's what I was always told was USDOT requirements was 2" and visible from 50 ft. That's what I always do mine at anyways.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

We do tons of decals, one we do lots for is a local medical supply store, he puts a decal on every piece of equipment he puts out of there whether its a wheelchair, cane whatever...we do several sizes with his co. name and number. We also do lots of decals for the school, one school's PTA gets paw decals with the schools name in it to give out to parents who sign up for PTA.


----------

